# When to contact HFEA



## Matilda7 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know if there is a certain amount of time that you have to wait before contacting the HFEA to find out about the outcome of egg donation, and also to gain further info about a sperm donor?  I donated my own eggs earlier this year and also used a sperm donor so I'd now like to know the outcome for the lady that I egg shared with and also obtain the further info about the sperm donor that I can get for my own children.  Presumably I could find out the sperm donor info now, but how long will it be before the HFEA receive the outcome of the egg sharing?

Thanks xx


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Hiya

I don't know for certain but I think it comes down to the processes and efficiency of your clinic.

They have to complete an Outcome Form with details of any live birth.  I remember that once I told my clinic once my DDs had arrived and sent them photos they asked for further details about full names, weight, type of delivery, where etc.

I'm hoping it wouldn't take them long to do this as it is a requirement of treatment and I assume it helps go towards their statistics.

I've actually just posted mine off this morning. Here's hoping all the information I am allowed is up to date.

Yxx


----------

